# Posterized!



## jimk (Oct 6, 2014)

Posterized.  This has probably been done before on here, but anybody care to post the best photo they have of themselves skiing, no matter how new or old?  Maybe the photo isn't that great, but triggers a great memory.  I ski like a farmer with a load in his pants, but I take a lot of pictures of friends/family and have captured some fun shots.  Here are a few.  Show us what you got!

Good friend on one of my snowiest days ever at Blue Knob, PA


A friend from VT on Paradise at MRG


Another friend near Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf, ME



Tried to keep this to the East, but here's one of my son on High Rustler at Alta, UT


Unknown snowboarder at Whiteface, NY


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no pictures of me skiing nor of anyone I know. All the pictures are in my head.
Talking about pictures. I have tons of actual old pictures of old family members and friends pre digital age. I think it is cool to come across an old box of pictures. In the future people will not have this. I know of very few people who print out pictures of anything. I believe like email ruining letter writing by no one ever seeing them again, digital photography is ruining the future of viewing photos. Maybe I am just old and waxing poetic for days gone by but it seems to be where we are heading.


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2014)

Good thread. I don't really have any "great" pictures of myself either. So that's why my profile pic is a seliie from the lift hahaha. 

I'm still too much of a wuss to take my DSLR out on the slopes and even then it would be me taking pictures not pics of me. Wah. 

I do have a few OK ones from Brian at previous summits but nothing that really looks like how I feel when I'm skiing (lol).


----------



## marcski (Oct 6, 2014)

Jim, I will add that your Avatar photo is a very good one of you!!  My Avatar is one of the best powder shots that I've ever seen of me! lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll play. None of these are really that great, but it's the best I've got.

Heavenly






The Loaf





Burke


----------



## jimk (Oct 6, 2014)

Same good balanced form in every pic Wa-Loaf!



Smellytele said:


> I have no pictures of me skiing nor of anyone I know. All the pictures are in my head.
> Talking about pictures. I have tons of actual old pictures of old family members and friends pre digital age. I think it is cool to come across an old box of pictures. In the future people will not have this. I know of very few people who print out pictures of anything. I believe like email ruining letter writing by no one ever seeing them again, digital photography is ruining the future of viewing photos. Maybe I am just old and waxing poetic for days gone by but it seems to be where we are heading.


My brother digitized some old family ski photos from 70's.  When I've posted some on the net they often get a nice reception.  Also, you might want to digitize them for posterity in case the real photographs fade or get lost.


marcski said:


> Jim, I will add that your Avatar photo is a very good one of you!!  My Avatar is one of the best powder shots that I've ever seen of me! lol.


When there is so much snow in the photo that it's hard to find the human - you know it was a good day!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> *I have no pictures of me skiing* nor of anyone I know. All the pictures are in my head.



+1


----------



## Quietman (Oct 6, 2014)

Trees at Bolton during a 2 ft dump from a few years ago


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 6, 2014)

jimk said:


> My brother digitized some old family ski photos from 70's.  When I've posted some on the net they often get a nice reception.  Also, you might want to digitize them for posterity in case the real photographs fade or get lost.



My issue is that yes this generation has all these digitized pictures but where will they be in 50, 60, a 100 years from now?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife has an app called groove book. U transfer 100 pics a month to the app and the send u a booklet with the pics. Cheap way to still get some pics in print. 


You can see a little of me here after a dump last year at stratton


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Oct 6, 2014)

The only ones I get are by the Kton Sharoshooters and poach them from the website.

Striking a HS pose with the non mandatory GS turn.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 6, 2014)

People have tried to take pictures of me but I'm moving too fast. They all come out blurry


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> *My wife has an app called groove book. U transfer 100 pics a month to the app and the send u a booklet with the pics. Cheap way to still get some pics in print. *



Define "cheap", please.

<------- Cheapskate



MadMadWorld said:


> *
> People have tried to take pictures of me but I'm moving too fast. They all come out blurry*



GoPro needs to come out with a "TUNA sport" model.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Define "cheap", please.
> 
> <------- Cheapskate
> 
> ...



2.99 a month. Very cheap. Comes with perforated edges so they can rip out.. Heres an action shot i found i my mac
 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 6, 2014)

Last winter, unnamed trail at SR (although I'm sure some can place it) - after about a foot of heavy powder.  These are the only pictures ever taken of me skiing...go figure.

First:





then:


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> GoPro needs to come out with a "TUNA sport" model.



+1.  Will probably require next generation of quantum processors, though.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd say around 1990 in October at K.  The good ol days of begging my dad to take me on day trips.


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I need to make it a goal this season to get at least 1 really awesome shot of me skiing.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 6, 2014)

Nick said:


> I think I need to make it a goal this season to get at least 1 really awesome shot of me skiing.


  Or a shot of a tree!!!!!!!


----------



## marcski (Oct 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Or a shot of a tree!!!!!!!



I thought the trees take shots at Nick?   :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 6, 2014)

marcski said:


> I thought the trees take shots at Nick? :lol:




That answers that question.  Nick does make a sound!!!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 6, 2014)

A rare Huck_it_baby sighting at Stowe



My son David riding the red chair at Magic with his BFF MadMadWorld


David and my father-in-law at Whaleback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 6, 2014)

marcski said:


> I thought the trees take shots at Nick?   :lol:



DAMN!  (It looks like it fixed the angle of your go pro, Nick  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm almost always on the operator side of the camera.  But Aububob snapped this one on a nice day last year...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 13891
> A rare Huck_it_baby sighting at Stowe
> 
> 
> ...



He's going to convince you to let him ski Red Line before the season is over


----------



## mister moose (Oct 6, 2014)

I have several photos, some of which are from Andy Zee who took that avatar shot.  But this one is poster worthy for me.  It's a powder day, and I love the motion depicted.  The snow spray off my skis looks like a breaking wave, and the skis are deep into reverse camber in the turn.  Plus this run was pure jubilation, and the photo captures how much fun it was.  Unfortunately, it's a still from a video, so resolution is low.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2014)

Either Bvibert or Greg got this one out in Bracket


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2014)

Whoops...photo didn't attach


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 6, 2014)

This is my favorite of me skiing.  It was taken by Riverc0il at Smuggs.   He is really good about taking pics while he is skiing so he can document his days.  I will try to make more of an effort this season to get pics of my ski buddies in action.  It's fun to see the pics later on.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Whoops...photo didn't attach



That's a great pic!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah.  I feel bad skiing with others who are a good at taking pics because I'm pretty much the world's crappiest photographer, so I never return the favor.  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 6, 2014)

A pic from my honeymoon. The wife was a good sport and really pushed her abilities.


----------



## jimk (Oct 6, 2014)

So far this thread is a tie between Quietman and Cannonball



Quietman said:


> Trees at Bolton during a 2 ft dump from a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 13884





Here is a late entry I forgot about of my son at Sierra at Tahoe in Jan 2013, although res is poor:


Who is this?  Probably best amateur poster shot I've seen on AZ in the last year


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 6, 2014)

The one of RustyGroomer last year wins. His picture was in a skiing magazine


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 6, 2014)

My brother took this of me at Durango:



A buddy took this one at Jay Peak:


----------



## 180 (Oct 6, 2014)

Why not


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 6, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> My brother took this of me at Durango:
> 
> View attachment 13904
> 
> ...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Of course I landed it. I'm me.

Here's the sequence if you still think it was photoshopped:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2014)

You look kind of goofy without a helmet


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 6, 2014)

Another rare sighting of me on the 'right' side of the camera....


----------



## makimono (Oct 6, 2014)

RustyGroomer takes some awesome pics...


----------



## vdk03 (Oct 7, 2014)

This one was by ski stef at vail two seasons ago. The popularity of go pros have made it a lot easier to get decent action shots on the slopes.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 7, 2014)

Not an action shot but I like this one from last yr at Wildcat


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jimk (Oct 7, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> mattchuck2 said:
> 
> 
> > My brother took this of me at Durango:
> ...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 7, 2014)

Also, yes, those are Tele skis.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You look kind of goofy without a helmet



No helmet and clothing looking late 80's (hot tube time machine-ish) with twin tips brought back through the hot tub. Even the picture quality looks like from a disposable camera or a 80's disk camera.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2014)

Most skiing pictures I have are of scenery or of other family members in action...but here's one of me from Crotched in March 2013:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't have too many of me.  Here's a few.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as many but have a couple of the kids that I love


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> I don't have too many of me.  Here's a few.




Nice pics, Rusty, but this is a skiing website and the thread called for skiing pics...Not flying ones!  Gseesh!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 7, 2014)

marcski said:


> Nice pics, Rusty, but this is a skiing website and the thread called for skiing pics...Not flying ones!  Gseesh!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

Kind of an action photo.  Had to take a leak on the summit of Tucker Mountain at Copper and buddy snapped a photo as I turned back around.  A snow snake got me on the run out of Tucker.


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


>



Nice, I love the underbrush...


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 7, 2014)

Not an action shot, however we did tackle Milk Run at Solitude.

There were so many warning signs, how couldn't we?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> Not an action shot, however we did tackle Milk Run at Solitude.
> 
> There were so many warning signs, how couldn't we?




That whole ridge is awesome.  This is from Parachute.  The snow started to slide a little when I headed down.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 7, 2014)

Cat skiing the deep stuff in the Monashee.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 8, 2014)

A little dated , Sunshine Village  after 4"
Of flurries
Still use pole grips, CB shirt pulled from closet this year for Tucks 
Like new ! Still have pants but another 20 lbs keeps me out .
Elastic is still good , never got cold in them 
May try the K2 712's this year


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 8, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 13936
> A little dated , Sunshine Village  after 4"
> Of flurries
> Still use pole grips, CB shirt pulled from closet this year for Tucks
> ...



When was that?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> When was that?



1985 Lol....
I don't have any later action shots


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

Is that a porn stache or just a shadow?


----------



## jimk (Oct 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That whole ridge is awesome.  This is from Parachute.  The snow started to slide a little when I headed down.



Here's another of Parachute trail/glade at Solitude, UT: 


This photo is from early Jan 2011, already lots of snow in the trees there!  Reminds me of another good thread topic:  hard runs you took in your first minutes at a new ski area, whether on purpose or by accident


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Is that a porn stache or just a shadow?



Mostly shadow,small stash,it's been gone for years.....and life smells better .


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 1985 Lol....
> I don't have any later action shots



Good stuff! You gotta break that outfit out again. Retro is in!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 9, 2014)

Some good ones in here!

I don't have anything recent, but here are some from a few years ago:


Tree bumps (Hammerhead @ Mt. Ellen)






SPREAD (Exterminator @ Mt. Ellen)






Um, yes, um... this is _precisely_ what mogul skis are made for (Mary Jane Chutes):


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2014)

Retro pic. Touring in Austria 94-ish. Not really an action shot, but I think it's a cool pic:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 10, 2014)

always thought it was amazing the way my ski lined up perfectly with the tree


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 10, 2014)

2knees said:


> always thought it was amazing the way my ski lined up perfectly with the tree



2knees???  How about NoKnees!  Holy hyper-extension.  That hurts just looking at it.  But awesome pic!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

Epic daffy.  I don't even have the ballz to try a daffy these days.  :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2014)

What's the deal with all the double-posted pictures lately?


----------



## Harvey (Oct 10, 2014)

This is an awesome thread.

Riverc0il hucks the big rock on Green Beret with MC2 looking on...






I like the determination.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 11, 2014)

^ it's good to see riverc0il on the other side of the camera!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have also captured the elusive Rivercoil in his natural habitat:


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What's the deal with all the double-posted pictures lately?



Wondering the same thing myself. Strange only some are double posting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2014)

When you upload a file for some reason it adds a second image. If it's pulled from a web link it doesn't seem to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2014)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Um, yes, um... this is _precisely_ what mogul skis are made for (Mary Jane Chutes):



Wow that is a great pic! And the snow!!! I've never seen so much snow on the MJ chutes, was that taken during the epic 10-11 season I've heard so much about?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

Harvey said:


> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> Riverc0il hucks the big rock on Green Beret with MC2 looking on...
> 
> ...



Have to catch up with him again this year.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wow that is a great pic! And the snow!!! I've never seen so much snow on the MJ chutes, was that taken during the epic 10-11 season I've heard so much about?



2008, actually.  I was attending CMC at the time.  It was also a pretty epic year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking pretty fancy here ...


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm always the one taking the pics.

These two (wife and son) were taken last Sunday:










This one was taken in December before the great flood


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump. 

Skied with a guy from Epicski yesterday, and he snapped a few photos, I think this one came out pretty good.


----------



## jimk (May 19, 2015)

Here is another view of where the above photo of SkiNEwhere was taken, middle of rocky steep part in center of this pic, this is hike-to terrain above Peak 6 at Breck:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2015)

So  beautiful!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 19, 2015)

Madmadworld at Mad River Glen.  Well, it's his head anyway...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (May 20, 2015)

I was going for the 60's sort of vibe here but the fanny pack says something else ... like "What a dork!". Taken in 2005 I think.


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2015)

Posted in another thread but appropriate for this one.  Forever stored on Cannon's Website!  That is kinda like a poster right?


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> Posted in another thread but appropriate for this one.  Forever stored on Cannon's Website!  That is kinda like a poster right?



On the way to the Zoomer Bar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abubob (May 21, 2015)

Found a couple more from the same time period - 2005. Cannon I think.


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


> On the way to the Zoomer Bar!!!!!!!!!




Yes indeed!


----------



## jimk (Nov 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Kind of an action photo.  Had to take a leak on the summit of Tucker Mountain at Copper and buddy snapped a photo as I turned back around.  A snow snake got me on the run out of Tucker.



Oh, I thought you were just washing off your junk


Sorry couldn't resist.

BUMP.  We need poster stoke from 2015 to get fired up for 2016!

From Jackson Hole, Feb 2015:










Last one features AZ'er


----------



## Tin (Nov 2, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> He's going to convince you to let him ski Red Line before the season is over



And he did.


----------

